# Hemangiosarcoma Treatment Info



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss and thanks for the info.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Special thanks for sharing such a valuable information while grieving your loss.I wish you had more time.I will carefully read it and contact you if further suggestions are needed.Condolences and thank you again for being a hope


----------



## JenX (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm very sorry. I believe we lost our golden to this March 25th, right after Wisconsin started the stay at home orders. We had to have her cremated before anything could be investigated. She went very quickly. I'm interested in your studies and hope that something will become available to help prevent this disease. It seems to me that it often presents itself too late. Maybe not always, but in our case it most certainly did.


----------

